# Forcer l'effacement d'un disque via le terminal



## ronparchita (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Le disque de la Time Capsule est formaté Mac OS étendu journalisé sensible à la casse.
Je souhaite effacer le contenu de ce disque et dans le même temps qu'il soit formaté insensible à la casse.

Via la commande Utilitaire de Disque sous Lion cette manip est chaque fois bloquée avec pour explication l'un ou l'autre de ces messages, soit le disque est inaccessible, soit il y a un probleme Prosix, cette manip n'est pas permise.

Est-ce que cette manip pourrait etre réalisée via le terminal ?

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par cette question mais qui souhaiteraient en savoir d'avantage, le point par point de mon projet est là (las aussi, je m'use dessus depuis plusieurs jours) :
http://pondini.org/TM/18.html
Ma configuration est celle correspondant au Titre 3, et la manip qui bloque est celle décrite au point g. (sans sous entendu) avec copie d'ecran et tout tres bien detaillé. Lorsque je clic sur effacer en bas de la fenêtre, d'abord je dois confirmer, ensuite j'ai l'un ou l'autre message indiqué ci-dessus.

Est-ce que ça vous parle ?


----------



## defre2937 (15 Février 2012)

bonjour,

j'ai récemment eu également quelques difficulté à formater le Disque dur d'un mac mini serveur. en désespoir de cause j'ai utilisé le terminal (qui n'est pas ma tasse de thé !). la manip pourrait donc peut être t'intéresser.

j'ai donc utiliser la commande suivante :

"Diskutil eraseDisk format name".

Donc lancer le terminal, taper la commande :"diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ UntitledUFS disk3" où :

- JHFS+ est le format
- UntitledUFS est le nom que vous voulez donner au disque dur
- disk3 est le nom actuel du disque dur

Pour connaitre le nom des disques dur, la commande à utiliser est : " diskutil list "


pour connaitre toutes les possibilités de cette commande : 

taper "man diskutil"

espérant que ça pourra te servir


----------



## ronparchita (15 Février 2012)

defre2937 a dit:


> bonjour,
> espérant que ça pourra te servir



1000 mercis. J'ai pas mal ramé sur ce coup là et en fait je suis parvenu au bout de mon projet grace a superduper qui m'a permit le formatage de mon disque au niveau du dossier qui convient, donc de son effacement et de la copie de mon HD externe.

Mai je garde en memoire tes conseils car ça peut toujours servir.

Encore merci,


----------



## flamme007 (12 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup de tes conseils.
Ça a marché.


----------



## quetzal (17 Novembre 2013)

Merci. Comment faire lorsque le disque dur interne et le disque dur externe ont le même nom ? Comment être sûr de ne pas effacer son disque dur interne ?


----------



## ntx (17 Novembre 2013)

On renomme un des deux


----------



## quetzal (17 Novembre 2013)

Merci @ntx Maintenant que je l'ai renommé, via le Finder, j'ai le message suivant après avoir entré la commande :

A volume was specified instead of a whole disk: 320Sauvegarde
Specify a whole disk, or instead use diskutil eraseVolume to erase a volume on a specific partition

Le disque s'appelle SAMSUNG HM320JI Media, mais le Terminal refuse ce nom. Il m'indique : "Unknown partition scheme: SAMSUNG"

Pourquoi l'utilitaire refuse-t-il d'effacer le disque. Quand je lui indique le nom de la partition il demande d'effacer le volume, quand je lui indique le volume, il me dit que ce n'est pas un nom de partition. 

Au final, je suis confus : est-ce le disque ("volume" si j'ai bien compris" ou la partition (unique) qu'il faut effacer ?


----------



## ntx (17 Novembre 2013)

Un volume peut contenir plusieurs partitions et chaque partition peut être effacée et formatée indépendamment d'une autre. Donc efface ta partition.


----------



## quetzal (17 Novembre 2013)

@ntx Oui, ça je le savais. Ce que je ne savais pas, et qui n'était pas documenté, c'est qu'il fallait d'abord créer une partition journalisée sur le nouveau disque SSD, avant de faire migrer les données. C'est fait maintenant. Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## JoffreyB (4 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous, 
Je reposte ici pour une question simple, que dois-je rentrer dans le terminal (après bien sur "diskutil eraseDisk") pour formater un disque dur interne de macbook complètement HS? c'est surtout le format qui m'intrigue. 
Merci


----------



## ronparchita (4 Décembre 2013)

JoffreyB a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> une question simple,
> Merci



Une réponse simple (?)
Erase a Mac hard drive from the Terminal (when Disk Utility fails)

 3229 views et aucun commentaire&#8230;.

I wanted to do a clean install of Mac OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion but after trying to delete the existing partition scheme, I was left with no partitions and a Disk Utility that didn't want to create some. Terminal to the rescue.

$ diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ Name /dev/disk0

C'est là : https://coderwall.com/p/1_eo8q

Il y a la manip expliquée au-dessus

Si ça peut aider  Reste à choisir le bon numéro de disque. N'efface pas celui de ton ordi ? Tu fais ça raccordé comment ?


----------



## Jp_PvP (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour j'ai tout fais comme vous avez dit mais rien ne marche quand je vais dans la console après avoir cliquer sur "effacer" dans utilitaire de disque il y à ça : Unmount of disk0 blocked by dissenter PID=273 (/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/XPCServices/com.apple.dock.extra.xpc/Contents/MacOS/com.apple.dock.extra) status=0x0000c010 log=unknown message=(null)

Donc je voulais savoir quoi faire merci


----------



## Absetta14 (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problème sur mon disque depuis la MAJ Catalina et des essais d'installation Windows via Bootcamp;
est ce que quelqu'un comprend pourquoi je ne peux pas supprimer les 2 images disques créent par Bootcamp, et pourquoi je me retrouve maintenant avec 2 disques internes ?


Mon terminal affiche cela : 

MacBook-Air-de-Antonin:~ Asbetta$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Mac - Données           29.5 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.8 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

   5:                APFS Volume Mac                     10.8 GB    disk1s5



/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3



/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5



MacBook-Air-de-Antonin:~ Asbetta$ diskutil ap list

APFS Container (1 found)

|

+-- Container disk1 5B4AF9E1-F555-493C-A83D-7EB6D71435A9

    ====================================================

    APFS Container Reference:     disk1

    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      121123069952 B (121.1 GB)

    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   42161938432 B (42.2 GB) (34.8% used)

    Capacity Not Allocated:       78961131520 B (79.0 GB) (65.2% free)

    |

    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 E0A463F6-7DC3-46B5-A8A3-306A8C17CDA4

    |   -----------------------------------------------------------

    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2

    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)

    |

    +-> Volume disk1s1 E54A851A-94F6-3537-8FBF-7F19F6B7EAA2

    |   ---------------------------------------------------

    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (Data)

    |   Name:                      Mac - Données (Case-insensitive)

    |   Mount Point:               /System/Volumes/Data

    |   Capacity Consumed:         29523079168 B (29.5 GB)

    |   FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)

    |

    +-> Volume disk1s2 C0BB3CFC-4867-4049-8942-84CCF38277A4

    |   ---------------------------------------------------

    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)

    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)

    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted

    |   Capacity Consumed:         81788928 B (81.8 MB)

    |   FileVault:                 No

    |

    +-> Volume disk1s3 9C78FAFD-E0D9-45FB-BC36-0EB0899428E2

    |   ---------------------------------------------------

    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)

    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)

    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted

    |   Capacity Consumed:         526606336 B (526.6 MB)

    |   FileVault:                 No

    |

    +-> Volume disk1s4 C0534B3F-72EB-45C9-9C0D-650BF6F7A159

    |   ---------------------------------------------------

    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)

    |   Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)

    |   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm

    |   Capacity Consumed:         1074810880 B (1.1 GB)

    |   FileVault:                 No

    |

    +-> Volume disk1s5 50A02F5C-20A0-4F19-AEBC-E44EBA1D16D0

        ---------------------------------------------------

        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s5 (System)

        Name:                      Mac (Case-insensitive)

        Mount Point:               /

        Capacity Consumed:         10829221888 B (10.8 GB)

        FileVault:                 Yes (Unlocked)

MacBook-Air-de-Antonin:~ Asbetta$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk3

Started erase on disk3 Boot Camp

Unmounting disk

Erasing

Error: -69877: Couldn't open device

MacBook-Air-de-Antonin:~ Asbetta$ eraseVolume free null disk5

-bash: eraseVolume: command not found


----------

